# Has anyone read Angry White Pyjamas?



## Little_Shoto (Aug 21, 2002)

I just finished it last night.

It has to be one of the funniest books that I have read in years. I have heard that practioners of Yoshinkan (sp?) Aikido don't really like the book ...personally, I think they are taking it too seriously, but it still is a hilarious book.

The author is Robert Twigger.

:asian:


----------



## eternalwhitebelt (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes, I too loved the book.


----------



## Roland (Aug 21, 2002)

How old is it?
Would it be easy to find right now?
I would like to know more.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2002)

I see it in my local Borders all the time.  Try Chapters in Canada.



Angry White Pyjamas: A Scrawny Oxford Poet Takes Lessons from the Tokyo Riot Police
by Robert Twigger
Paperback: 320 pages ; Dimensions (in inches): 0.76 x 8.02 x 5.33 
Publisher: Quill; ISBN: 0688175376; (April 2000)


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 23, 2002)

I am a terrible writer, so any review that I would attempt to give would probably make everyone want to burn their copies. 

It's a pretty easy book to spot ...it's got 2 empty gi's on the cover, one is jumping in the air and kicking at the other one, while the other gi is doing a high block.

I will see if I can find a good review on it and post it.


:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 23, 2002)

See Amazon.com for several reviews.
:asian:


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 23, 2002)

Here we go:

Taken from Amazon.com:  http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...0118340/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_1/002-4839985-3282412

 Great description of one person's Japanese experience, February 1, 2002 
 Reviewer: Maggie Krzywicka (see more about me) from NY, NY  


So it may not be the most accurate description of the Japanese culture, so what? Angry White Pyjamas is an excellent account of one person's somewhat extreme experience of Japan.


The author of the book, Robert Twigger, an awarded poet from England goes to Japan as means of escaping the boring corporate reality. In Japan he hopes to find that his life means something. He begins his experience as an Engish teacher in Japan. Shortly afterwards, his job is reduced to a part-time, one day per week position. Poor and disilusioned, living in a cheap apartment with a couple of other random gajins, he finally decides to discover the value of self by signing up for a course in martial arts.


Once a member of a dojo, he realizes that he wants to push himself to the extreme limit of his mental and physical ability. As a result, he signs up for the super-ultra-tough course, usually taken by candidates for the Tokyo riot police.


Insanity ensues as he learns martial arts every day for almost 11 months amongst pain, sweat, complaining of fellow students, and constant cultural faux pas.


Personally, I'm not sure how accurate is Twigger's descriptionon of the fighting, the food, and the cultural differences, but one must admit that whatever he writes, it is written in the most excellent style. Twigger keeps an eye out for details in the Japanese lifestyles and describes them from the point of view of an overly enthusiastic yet naive foreigner.


The account of the training keeps the reader constantly wondering whether Twigger will be able to finish the course. After all, the pain, the unfriendliness, and seemintly little payback seem overwhelming. 


This book is not only for martial arts fans nor fans of the Japanese culture. I am only slightly interested in these topics, however, I found the book very engaging. It may not be accurate, but it is an excellent piece of literature, clever, and highly entertaining.


----------



## Roland (Aug 23, 2002)

Kaith & Little Shoto

I will check out our local Chapters to see if we can get it here.
Sounds good!


----------

